# Ice Party Sign Up



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

So far, this is who has volunteered to help with the kids at Rockport on Feb 4th.

Ton_Def
Bears Butt +2
Chaser +1
wyogoob
KennyC +1 [possible]
Finnegan
Hardwater
dunman 101
XxFIREBOYxX

This is a great start but we could still use more help.
Please let us know if you can join us.

If I have misses any one, please let me know.
Thanks, Grandpa D.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I believe Bears Butt has 3? people coming along?


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

Grandpa D, 

I will help with the kids. A new job has kept me too busy to post much this season, but I've got all the gear and would love to help out. I will bring heaters (three) in case they are needed and extra poles (five) rigged and ready to go. I can bring one of my larger Eskimo tent sleds for the kids to shelter in. 

See you on the 4th.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Hardwater.
See you at the ramp at about 9:30am.

As a reminder to all,
if you bring a shelter for the kids to use, only the kids will be allowed inside the shelter.
This will protect everyone from any questionable behavior.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm bringing two others to help...not 3...I am planning on bringing my tent and heater, 16 hot dogs and 16 bungs and a bottle of ketchup. Anything else???


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> I'm bringing two others to help...not 3...I am planning on bringing my tent and heater, 16 hot dogs and 16 bungs and a bottle of ketchup. Anything else???


That will do very nicely, Bears Butt.
See you at the ramp,
Grandpa D.


----------



## fstop (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for volunteering your time to make sure these kids have a memorabe experience. The plan is to start around 8am and the party will run through 3pm. I heard that the kids won't actually show up until around 10am.
We'll have the party right off the boat ramp in the State Park. Joe Donnell (park manager) has said that they will charge $4.00 instead of $7.00 for those going to the party. Joe thinks the best idea is to have the party on the ice near the ramp. I heard about the wheeler going through, hopefully the ice is stable by the 4th. 
 We'll have the fishing seminars going on within a few hundred yards of the party. I think we have about 5 seminars going on from 8-1 spread out across the lake. I plan on buying some flags so people can find the seminars.
Around noon, State Parks will have an ice rescue demonstration. Then around 1-1:30 we'll have a raffle. One for kids, another for adults. So far we have prizes from Sportsman's Warehouse, Fish Tech Outfitters, Goal Zero, Camp Chef, DWR, and KSL. I'm also working on a few more.
My family is coming up with our Camp Chef stove to help boil the hot dogs. I'll buy a few hundred dogs and buns and bring them up as well. I'll also get some chips, ketchup, mustard, ect.... Camp Chef is also going to be serving some hot cocoa for the kids.
I really didn't expect this to take off like it has, thanks again for helping out. I'd sure like to make this an annual event. Introducing more families to the love of ice fishing is what will make this a great event. Couldn't do it without you guys and gals....

If you have any questions, feel free to email me at : [email protected]

Thanks, Adam "fstop) Eakle.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Adam, 

You are correct about the kids arriving at 10:00AM. 

Once they arrive, we will divide them into groups and send them off with the volunteers to start fishing. Around 11:30 we will have lunch prepared for the kids and give them an opportunity to warm up, and then hopefully we can get them to see the ice rescue demonstration if they are interested. And then get back to fishing.

I really look forward to this event and am thankful for those that are making this a possibility. What better way to spend a Saturday than to expose kids to the outdoors!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Also, I know Catherder has some volunteers from BFT arranged, I just dont know an exact # yet


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just heard from Catherder and he has 6 maybe 7 volunteers


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Are you guys going to need any Medical people up there at all by chance? Because I can serve as a double purpose person i'm currently trying to get my shift covered and will be in touch.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There will be some Search and Rescue folks up there.
Not sure if any of them are EMT's though.
It would be nice to know that we has someone with medical training there.

May I suggest that people with 2 way radios tune them to channel 7-0 to communicate with.
If there were to be a medical emergency, the radios could be used for that also.

Thank you offering your help with this.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

XxFIREBOYxX said:


> Are you guys going to need any Medical people up there at all by chance? Because I can serve as a double purpose person i'm currently trying to get my shift covered and will be in touch.


We would love to have you there! It would be nice to know we had someone to help out JIC


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Just wondering if we all plan on getting together beforehand?

Meet and greet!!!


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The kids won't be there until 10:00.
This will allow for folks to do some fishing on their own before the kids show up.
I will probably just show up an hour or so before the kids do.
We plan to have all the volunteers meet at the boat ramp at 9:30.
We could easily bump that up to 9:00 if that works better.

Thoughts?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Would it be worthwhile to have some flyers for the community fishing club program and some booklets?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I like the idea of meeting at 9 to make sure we know what our assignments are. Set up tents etc.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

We will be meeting to discuss the ice fishing event and make final plans. Some pizza and comedic relief will be provided.

Wednesday, Feb. 1 @ 7:00

UWC event head quarters (Airplane hangar) 

2482 South Sky Park Dr (Approx. 1560 w.) 
Woods cross (Take 2600 south exit and head west)


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i would be able to help out if i am able to go with work being so busy right now i will be trying to get work off for it


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Planned on attending, but just found out I have to work this weekend. Hope everyone has a great time. 

Please post reports on how it all went, and catch a fish or two for me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys, a few things that we neglected to mention last night:

If possible, please bring a small hand towel to dry the kid's hands off if they get them wet so that their hands dont freeze. 

We would also love it each volunteer would bring a camera and take pictures. We would like to make a short slideshow of the days events and send it to the Boys and Girls Club to let them see what a great time the kids had.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

As a reminder, if you want to bring a 2 way radio with you, we will be on channel 7-0.

I talked with Adam Eakle today. He will be bringing hot dogs to give away for as long as they last.
This is separate from the dogs that we will be serving to the kids and coaches.
It looks like we will start to gather at the ramp sometime after 1:00pm.

KSL will be giving out prizes for both adults and kids, starting at about 2:00pm.
Get your drawing ticket at the ramp sometime before the drawing starts.

If you have any donations for the kids, please drop them off at the ramp by 9:30am.

Adam has contacted the Parks Folks at Rockport.
They will run a ramp out on the ice if they feel it is needed.
This will only be done at the ramp and if needed.


----------

